

The Making of “Turtles all the way down” - glazskunrukitis
http://geidav.wordpress.com/2013/04/14/making-of-turtles-all-the-way-down/

======
nocipher
Seeing stuff like this always makes me giddy. Why aren't Americans more
involved in the demoscene? I always wanted to find a way into it, but never
found people willing to give it a shot.

~~~
bane
There are tons! And lots of parties as well (one coming up soon at MIT). It's
almost entirely an East Coast phenomenon though.

Here's a FB page for them <https://www.facebook.com/groups/NAScene/>

------
dreen
This sounds really amazing but unfortunately doesn't run on my computer: Win 7
64 bit, i5-330, 8GB RAM

No error message, the program just doesn't start

~~~
zokier
I'd guess you'd need fairly beefy GPU for this. Maybe yours is lacking some
features the demo uses.

~~~
dreen
I stand corrected, on my home machine it does indeed work beautifully :)

------
wrl
I was lucky enough to catch this at Revision. Phenomenal work, the 64k compos
have been absurdly tough competition the past few years.

------
Patient0
I absolutely love the sound track to this!

